# Its time!!!



## BELLY UP (Apr 17, 2014)

It's time my fellow sharkers to get them yaks cleaned out and ready for some bait runs!!! In the words of the great Ricky Bobby " if you ain't first your last"..... TIME TO GET SOME


----------



## Northernhunter (Sep 28, 2014)

Mine is ready to go. If anyone wants to do some runs out and beat the cold weather I'm game! Been itching to get out.


----------



## Finatical0624 (Jan 26, 2015)

Just bought a new yak got a freezer full of bobo's and reels all cleaned up anybody caught anything recently haven't been since november


----------



## BELLY UP (Apr 17, 2014)

Went last Saturday and had two awesome runs on 2 80 wides. No hook up though but the bobo baits were screaming!!


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Are you night fishing at this time of year? I'm curious. I'm all set up for sharks but have only been one time, and that was last summer during the heat of the day.


----------



## Finatical0624 (Jan 26, 2015)

Where'd ya fish I've done well at johnson beach


----------



## BELLY UP (Apr 17, 2014)

Set up in Navarre and ran baits out around 1600. An hour later the first one went screaming:thumbup:


----------



## Finatical0624 (Jan 26, 2015)

Thumbup indeed I haven't had any luck that early most of mine between 8 and midnite stoked though I'm ready to get out again


----------

